# Frigidaire Microwave FMV145BC1



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Unless this is an expensive($300.+) unit, I would buy another unit. Repairs will be at least $150., at a minimum. Initial visit $75.-100. Then second visit with parts.
If you can bring it to the service location, you can get an estimate and decide from there.
Ron


----------

